# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 10.5.1/Win 7] Scintillement des RichTextEdit

## Daeron

Bonjour,

Dans une application ralise sous Powerbuilder 10.5.1, il y a plusieurs fentres de type RichTextEdit qui ont sous Windows7 des soucis de scintillements et des "drop down list box" des bandes blanches dans la case de choix.

Mme le fait de changer le mode de compatibilit (Run this program in compatiblity mode for Windows XP) et de supprimer les thmes (disable graphical themes) ne suffisent qu' rsoudre ces problmes que pour une partie des utilisateurs sous W7.

Auriez-vous des ides sur ce sujet ? Avez-vous expriment la mme chose ?

Merci pour votre aide.

----------


## Daeron

Pas d'avis ? pas de conseil ?
Merci encore !

----------

